# running the linux runescape NXT client?



## aimeec1995 (Jan 14, 2020)

Previously, we could run runescape 3 or osrs in a web browser OR via rsu-client (neither had hardware acceleration, so for rs3 it was not feasible) 
However, Jagex dropped support for their legacy client which means that these methods will no longer work. At least for RS3

Has anyone been able to run the 'runescape NXT client for Linux on FreeBSD? It is a pretty popular mmo it would be nice to have working

I tried just running the windows version via wine but that did not work and I don't think it ever will.


Runescape Linux client


----------



## Echo8 (Jan 14, 2020)

A couple years back, I tried giving it a shot. IIRC, the libraries provided by the c7 packages just weren't new enough.


----------



## jardows (Jan 15, 2020)

A few years ago I got the Java client running, albeit not well.  I have been successful in getting OSR to run in Wine.  I play RuneScape a lot on my Windows computer, but haven't had the time to mess around with NXT on FreeBSD.  My FreeBSD system only has Intel graphics, so nothing requiring graphical acceleration will run will regardless of the OS, but if I could at least get it to work, that would be nice.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 15, 2020)

Intel HD630 (i7 7770) runs 3d games just fine, albeit older ones but they run fine in FreeBSD using drm_kmod and whatever is native in Linux.


----------



## forgiven_noob (Jan 17, 2020)

jardows said:


> A few years ago I got the Java client running, albeit not well.  I have been successful in getting OSR to run in Wine.  I play RuneScape a lot on my Windows computer, but haven't had the time to mess around with NXT on FreeBSD.  My FreeBSD system only has Intel graphics, so nothing requiring graphical acceleration will run will regardless of the OS, but if I could at least get it to work, that would be nice.



I did that too. There was no way to get hardware acceleration in Freebsd though, so anything other than osrs was unplayable.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 20, 2020)

Seems rsu-client no longer works for osrs either.

Shame


----------

